# After 15 years, I've given up driving cabs. The industry has no shame



## Ghostwren (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...ven-up-driving-cabs-the-industry-has-no-shame


----------



## Ghostwren (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghostwren said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...ven-up-driving-cabs-the-industry-has-no-shame


This article has probably been written in response to the Australian taxi industry's latest anti Uber ad campaign.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What a shill.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes, you could read the article replacing "cabs" with "Uber" and it would all still be about the same.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The handwriting is on the wall for taxis.
My experiences in the U.S. Traveling for a Fortune 20 company for 15 years.

Cabbie: My card reader does not work. Me: Well I need another cab, I can only expense AMEX. Cabbie: Let me jiggle it.

Cabbie: I don't have change, but I can take you to an ATM. Me: Let me call your boss and discuss your attitude and we will see if you really have change.

Cabbie (Las Vegas) I can't take you all the way to your destination, I have to drop you off here. Me: I heard that radio call. Let me call you boss and see if you can take me all the way.

Watching the meter in Boston Mass. Fare is $57 dollars when we pull in the driveway of the hotel. Cabbie touches the meter when he thinks I am not looking and the meter goes to $127. I called the cops with the cabbie screaming at me while I was on the phone. The cops got there quick because the dispatcher thought I was being attacked.

I can not count the number of cab rides where the cabbie talked on the phone in a foreign language for the entire trip.

Some cabbies have no shame.
The industry is hopelessly stained and will not recover while TNC exist.

Time to buy a nice car and drive for Uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The handwriting is on the wall for taxis.
> My experiences in the U.S. Traveling for a Fortune 20 company for 15 years.
> 
> Cabbie: My card reader does not work. Me: Well I need another cab, I can only expense AMEX. Cabbie: Let me jiggle it.
> ...


This is vague and unclear, im not certain of your feelings or thoughts on this issue.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> The handwriting is on the wall for taxis.
> My experiences in the U.S. Traveling for a Fortune 20 company for 15 years.
> 
> Cabbie: My card reader does not work. Me: Well I need another cab, I can only expense AMEX. Cabbie: Let me jiggle it.
> ...


Nice try, but using every single worn out stereotype was too much.

Uber is a scam, they don't take cash, and their drivers make nothing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Nice try, but using every single worn out stereotype was too much.
> 
> Uber is a scam, they don't take cash, and their drivers make nothing.


I have experienced each of these taxi scams multiple times in multiple cities.
I have also had some great cab drivers.

The few that scam the system, and are really criminals, give the 90% a bad name.

Ever stop to think how stereotypes are created? As a cabbie you know each and every one of these scams are carried out worldwide in cabs on an hourly basis.

Pretty much why 99.995% of the traveling public hate cabs and are embracing the first competition cabs have had.

The handwriting is definitely on the wall. If I were a cabbie I would be looking around for supplemental income right now.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I have experienced each of these taxi scams multiple times in multiple cities.
> I have also had some great cab drivers.
> 
> The few that scam the system, and are really criminals, give the 90% a bad name.
> ...


The entirety of Uber is a scam, they can and do rip people off in all of those ways (circling the block until you cancel etc), and 99% do not hate cabs.

There isn't any handwriting on any wall. Uber is a Silicon Valley/ Wall St con, turning what was a full time job into a 'gig' for peanuts. And if you claim all those Uber cars are clean and new, driven by experienced drivers who know where they're going, you're just lying.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I agree with hackenstein


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Do you actually read the stuff you post.
> Uber is not ripping off PAX. Uber is not a scam.
> Uber is what it is, drivers know the rules.
> Chose to drive for Uber, or chose not to drive for Uber, but quit posting the SOS. You make us tired.


Uber has been kicked out of entire countries for very good reason.

Calling it a scam is being kind. They've managed to pay off enough people in the US to keep it going.

Let cab drivers just break/ignore as many laws as Uber does, and they'll ride on magic unicorns too.

You don't get or don't want to get that it's turned the entire indistry into part time money for desperate and or clueless suckers.

The rest are part timers who have another job. What do you think will happen if enough of those 'other jobs' are turned into 'gigs?'

This is about big money exploiting labor, that's it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Uber has been kicked out of entire countries for very good reason.
> 
> Calling it a scam is being kind. They've managed to pay off enough people in the US to keep it going.
> 
> ...


Oh moan and piss. Take it home, it is not wanted here. 
Most of us are not desperate or clueless unlike most cabbies I have met. 
I make a couple hundred bucks a night working short hours.

Regardless of your disgruntled ramblings, some of us are getting exactly what we expected from Uber. 
I don't feel exploited, if I did I would get another gig.

You sir, are a desperate empty soul camping on an Uber driver's forum to bemoan the loss of your minimum wage carrier.

Oh well. It is time to stick a fork in it. Its done.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Oh moan and piss. Take it home, it is not wanted here.
> Most of us are not desperate or clueless unlike most cabbies I have met.
> I make a couple hundred bucks a night working short hours.
> 
> ...


Try to marginalize the truth if it makes you feel better.

Uber is counting the days until it can replace you with a robot. Actively working hard on it, in fact. Get back to me then.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Try to marginalize the truth if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Uber is counting the days until it can replace you with a robot. Actively working hard on it, in fact. Get back to me then.


You do not understand that no one looks at Uber as a steady gig. 
When the robot arrives, I will have moved on. 
Marginalize the truth? You are the one failing to see the future of your industry. 
Put down that bottle, and watch some TV.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You do not understand that no one looks at Uber as a steady gig.
> When the robot arrives, I will have moved on.
> Marginalize the truth? You are the one failing to see the future of your industry.
> Put down that bottle, and watch some TV.


Oh, really? Uber advertizes $90,000/yr. That's part time, eh?

You'll have moved on to what, exactly. Another 'gig?' If the Ubers of the world get their way, that's all there will be.

The future of the industry should be Humans making a living wage. No reason that shouldn't be, technology doesn't prohibit that. Uber represents the inhuman Silicon Valley/ Wall St machine which is not all that interested in Humans.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Eighty to ninety % of Uber driver's operate without the proper insurance, enough said, if every one of those driver's that drives for Uber with their personal insurance policy, if their car insurance found out they are doing Taxi work, their policy would be cancelled with a big asterisk, there would be no Uber in most cities, only in a few cities like NY where you can not operate without commercial insurance, a proper FHV drivers license and TLC license plates, with fingerprint background checks and annual drug testing. You won't have any Joe shmo pretending to be a Taxi driver.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Rockin Ex is obviously blind while trying to sound savvy and we'll informed about Uber. Afraid to admit he's been hussled by the very entity who's pens he now worships.

They said they added in a tip. LIE.
They said "free water n Gum". LIE (the driver optionally provided it and when he didn't he was rated badly and eventually deactivated! WITHOUT EVER SEEING A TIP!)

As PARTNERS we legally have the right to be a part of ANY decision regarding profit. ALL Ubers decisions are made so they can profit with the last one being a 65% increase in the SRF which benefits ONLY them.

I could go on here for some time IDIOT! 
There is too much to say in a text.

Uber makes the Taxi industry look like a bunch of Saints.

You have topped the list of Most Gullable and Assonine. These are facts that won't change regardless of how much fancy gibberish you babble in this thread.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol you guys crack me up. Uber is great for supplemental income and is about the most flexible job I've ever had. 

Contrasting that I've had friends try being a cabbie, waking up every day knowing they were $150 in the hole before they even got dressed.

All cars are going to be driverless. What kind of idiot thinks that humans should have a right to drive you around for a job. You should go work for a company manufacturing cassette tapes.

You guys are blinded by your impotent rage at an industry and a world that is going to leave you in the rear view mirror.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Lol you guys crack me up. Uber is great for supplemental income and is about the most flexible job I've ever had.
> 
> Contrasting that I've had friends try being a cabbie, waking up every day knowing they were $150 in the hole before they even got dressed.
> 
> ...


So how do you feel about driving an illegal *********, and taking away the livelihood of legit cab drivers who pay the associated fees to operate a legal business. In every other industry you are considered a scab, including the Taxi industry.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Lol you guys crack me up. Uber is great for supplemental income and is about the most flexible job I've ever had.
> 
> Contrasting that I've had friends try being a cabbie, waking up every day knowing they were $150 in the hole before they even got dressed.
> 
> ...


Should be fun the day you realize the 'other job' you think you can rely on is being automated by Silicon Valley billionaires.

Remember to post here and tell us how you're still Rambo.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

ORT said:


> So how do you feel about driving an illegal *********, and taking away the livelihood is legit cab drivers who pay the associated fees to operate a legal business. In every other industry you are considered a scab, including the Taxi industry.


This was extra special. "What kind of idiot thinks that humans should have a right to drive you around for a job."

What do you even say to that. It's one part inhuman, one part cuckoo.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Should be fun the day you realize the 'other job' you think you can rely on is being automated by Silicon Valley billionaires.
> 
> Remember to post here and tell us how you're still Rambo.


Jobs become automated in every sector and every industry. It's called progress. We used to ride horses around, horses are inefficient and were replaced, just like drivers will be. And not just taxi drivers, all drivers.

I used to be part owner of a video rental business, it was great. 2 people could work even the busiest nights (compared to restaurant life it was heaven) . Red box and Netflix came along and wiped out an entire industry, life goes on. Taxi drivers aren't special any more than video store clerks are special.

I am fully aware that that I can't retire on my "other job". I'm not going to wake up one day and realize it, I realize it now. I don't blame cabbies for being upset but it's not going to change anything and I doubt many people are sad.

You're trying to be witty by calling me Rambo, it's cute but you just sound old and angry.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

ORT said:


> So how do you feel about driving an illegal *********, and taking away the livelihood of legit cab drivers who pay the associated fees to operate a legal business. In every other industry you are considered a scab, including the Taxi industry.


To be honest, I feel pretty great about it every Wednesday. Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> To be honest, I feel pretty great about it every Wednesday. Don't let the door hit you on the way out!


Let us know how you feel when someone T-Bones you with a pax in your car, scab, karma is a biatch.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Jobs become automated in every sector and every industry. It's called progress. We used to ride horses around, horses are inefficient and were replaced, just like drivers will be. And not just taxi drivers, all drivers.
> 
> I used to be part owner of a video rental business, it was great. 2 people could work even the busiest nights (compared to restaurant life it was heaven) . Red box and Netflix came along and wiped out an entire industry, life goes on. Taxi drivers aren't special any more than video store clerks are special.
> 
> ...


It's not necessarily progress. In this case, it's psychotic greed. Untill they can discard you, they'll just continue to break laws, have their drivers commit insurance fraud, etc etc.

Not too concerned with your impression of me, you're clearly an unhinged wanna be tough guy.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Let us know when you need a part time gig to make your mortgage payment gramps!


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I like the angst here, you two cry harder than the Uber drivers who don't think they make any money because the IRS said so.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> I like the angst here, you two cry harder than the Uber drivers who don't think they make any money because the IRS said so.


You are still a scab.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

ORT said:


> You are still a scab.


And you're still irrelevant


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> And you're still irrelevant


And you are, lol. At the end of the day you are still operating an illegal *********, scab.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

ORT said:


> And you are, lol. At the end of the day you are still operating an illegal *********, scab.


Keep paying every Wednesday and I'll drive you around in a horse and buggy.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Keep paying every Wednesday and I'll drive you around in a horse and buggy.


You are still a scab, and karma is a biatch.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

ORT said:


> And you are, lol. At the end of the day you are still operating an illegal *********, scab.





ORT said:


> You are still a scab, and karma is a biatch.


Wrong again. Just as Colorado was the first to do away with outdated Marijuana laws we are also the first to do make Uber and Lyft legal. I'm completely above board, both with my insurance and in my driving jurisdiction.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Great argument by the way. Because karma. As if the people driving for Uber are out to get all you upstanding cab drivers. 

I work whenever I want for as long as I want. Usually I have a great time doing it and when I don't, I drive home not owing anyone a penny. Yeah, it's a terrible gig.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

ORT said:


> You are still a scab.


You're perpetuating stereotypes about cabbies being less intelligent and uneducated BTW. You may want to look up the definition of scab if you are going to continue to type it in every post ;-)


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I like the angst here, you two cry harder than the Uber drivers who don't think they make any money because the IRS said so.


Seriously, drop the accusations of 'crying.' I think you grasp what Uber is, and it ain't good.

I do not think I am 'entitled' to my job. I think I work hard, and as an American, the idea of opportunity means you work hard, play by the rules, and can build a life. The Uber model is go f*** yourself, we want all the marbles. Ten billion just isn't enough, we need twenty.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Seriously, drop the accusations of 'crying.' I think you grasp what Uber is, and it ain't good.
> 
> I do not think I am 'entitled' to my job. I think I work hard, and as an American, the idea of opportunity means you work hard, play by the rules, and can build a life. The Uber model is go f*** yourself, we want all the marbles. Ten billion just isn't enough, we need twenty.


I agree, with certain caveats, you can't halt a technology of this magnitude because you're American and want a job.

Sorry, unskilled labor just doesn't build a fulfilling life. Doesn't matter if you're flipping burgers or driving a cab, if that's all you have to offer you are going to live near the poverty line and be worked to the bone. Fair? Debatable. Reality? Definitely.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I see the notion of opportunity differently. You are free to pursue whatever you want and take it as far as you can. Opportunity does not mean you can take any job, however mundane and replaceable, and live a middle class life. There is a reason taxi driver is consistently ranked in the 10 worst jobs in America. Anyone can do it, even a robot. (Especially a robot, robots are great at repetitive, uncreative tasks with a low tolerance for error such as driving)


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I agree, with certain caveats, you can't halt a technology of this magnitude because you're American and want a job.
> 
> Sorry, unskilled labor just doesn't build a fulfilling life. Doesn't matter if you're flipping burgers or driving a cab, if that's all you have to offer you are going to live near the poverty line and be worked to the bone. Fair? Debatable. Reality? Definitely.


Technology is replacing journalists, coders, a whole lot of skilled jobs you'd claim build a 'fulfilling' life.

You don't get to decide what constitutes a 'fulfilling' life for me, sparkles.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Technology is replacing journalists, coders, a whole lot of skilled jobs you'd claim build a 'fulfilling' life.
> 
> You don't get to decide what constitutes a 'fulfilling' life for me, sparkles.


And you don't get to keep driving people around because you want to and you're American. Technology will replace many jobs and create others, cab driver just happens to closer to the chopping block than most.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> And you don't get to keep driving people around because you want to and you're American. Technology will replace many jobs and create others, cab driver just happens to closer to the chopping block than most.


Apply that apathetic Ayn Rand spiel to every single job, then. Paint everything as merely feeling 'entitled' to it. As I said, the skilled jobs you think will make you feel like a bigshot are also on the chopping block. Apply it to clean air and water, too. Maybe to life itself. You think you deserve to be alive because you want it? How dare you.

Pathetic.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Little wonder all I hear is constant crying from you when you compare driving a cab to computer programming or journalism. 

It's pretty simple, different jobs are just that, different. Jobs that offer autonomy, leadership roles, growth potential, higher salaries (the list goes on) typically require an education or apprenticeship and also have much higher job satisfaction. I've worked in construction for years and hardly feel like a big shot. 

Your have a weak position that's barely coherent (who mentioned clean air?) and faulty reasoning. Remind me again why we should halt progress in automation (and other tech)? Because you deserve a job that's outdated in perpetuity?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Little wonder all I hear is constant crying from you when you compare driving a cab to computer programming or journalism.
> 
> It's pretty simple, different jobs are just that, different. Jobs that offer autonomy, leadership roles, growth potential, higher salaries (the list goes on) typically require an education or apprenticeship and also have much higher job satisfaction. I've worked in construction for years and hardly feel like a big shot.
> 
> Your have a weak position that's barely coherent (who mentioned clean air?) and faulty reasoning. Remind me again why we should halt progress in automation (and other tech)? Because you deserve a job that's outdated in perpetuity?


I know I've destroyed an argument when the person I'm arguing has to resort to false claims of 'crying.'

You're a wannabe Travis Kalinick, a demented Ayn Randian. Go tell an older man who needs a job like driving a cab that he should go become 'x' because it will be 'more fulfilling.' You sound like a teenager who just read Atlas Shrugged and thinks he figured everything out. Get a life.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> I know I've destroyed an argument when the person I'm arguing has to resort to false claims of 'crying.'
> 
> You're a wannabe Travis Kalinick, a demented Ayn Randian. Go tell an older man who needs a job like driving a cab that he should go become 'x' because it will be 'more fulfilling.' You sound like a teenager who just read Atlas Shrugged and thinks he figured everything out. Get a life.


Don't go patting yourself on the back too early, slick. I know I've destroyed an argument when the other person resorts to ad hominem attacks.

So your reasoning for stopping a literal revolution in transportation is so an older man can get a minimum wage job? Are you implying that being a cab driver is a good job? Know a lot of cabbies who live comfortable lives with benefits? Perhaps the overall increase in quality of life that comes with new technology is of greater benefit. Or have you decreed that the way things were in 1990 is the correct and best way and should never change. Sorry, everything you say falls apart.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Keep up the good fight for all the underemployed older men out there. Why have progress at all? Any sort of change will hurt someone. Far be it from those pesky college kids with their wizbang internets to try and improve the world. Shall we not develop clean technology and starve the poor roughnecks?


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Don't go patting yourself on the back too early, slick. I know I've destroyed an argument when the other person resorts to ad hominem attacks.
> 
> So your reasoning for stopping a literal revolution in transportation is so an older man can get a minimum wage job? Are you implying that being a cab driver is a good job? Know a lot of cabbies who live comfortable lives with benefits? Perhaps the overall increase in quality of life that comes with new technology is of greater benefit. Or have you decreed that the way things were in 1990 is the correct and best way and should never change. Sorry, everything you say falls apart.


An accusation of crying is an ad hominem. You're not only childish, you're not that bright.

You deserve every single ad hominem you get, btw. Ironically, you actually are crying about that.

You know absolutely nothing aside from simplistic concepts about technology. The real world isn't an Ayn Rand book.



Davetripd said:


> Keep up the good fight for all the underemployed older men out there. Why have progress at all? Any sort of change will hurt someone. Far be it from those pesky college kids with their wizbang internets to try and improve the world. Shall we not develop clean technology and starve the poor roughnecks?


People have built lives driving a cab. A know nothing child like you doesnt get to comment on any of it.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Keep it up, Hackenstein, you're speaking truth to morons.

Maybe eventually a little will sink in.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> An accusation of crying is an ad hominem. You're not only childish, you're not that bright.
> 
> You deserve every single as hominem you get, btw. Ironically, you actually are crying about that.
> 
> You know absolutely nothing aside from simplistic concepts about technology. The real world isn't an Ayn Rand book.


Surprise! Another post with no discernable information except how terrible I am.

Has the world got you down? Not getting the comfy lifestyle that being tied to an old crown vic in an obsolete industry while giving shitty service and overcharging your customers demands? Blame Ayn Rand!

;-) night night sweetheart. I'll continue to make some extra spending cash on my own schedule while simultaneously wronging you, the hard working American rule abiding citizens that you are.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Wrong again. Just as Colorado was the first to do away with outdated Marijuana laws we are also the first to do make Uber and Lyft legal. I'm completely above board, both with my insurance and in my driving jurisdiction.


Your car insurance provider knows you're an uber driver?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Your car insurance provider knows you're an uber driver?


He is operating an illegal *********.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Surprise! Another post with no discernable information except how terrible I am.
> 
> Has the world got you down? Not getting the comfy lifestyle that being tied to an old crown vic in an obsolete industry while giving shitty service and overcharging your customers demands? Blame Ayn Rand!
> 
> ;-) night night sweetheart. I'll continue to make some extra spending cash on my own schedule while simultaneously wronging you, the hard working American rule abiding citizens that you are.


Love the desperate mischaracterization of the yellow cab business. Very few Crown Vics on the road in 2015, thanks for that extra bit of abject stupidity.

Nice to see you learned absolutely nothing, note the vitriol for anyone who deconstructs your absurd Ayn Randian argument.

Adios.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I will walk delicately into this s***storm with my own observations. Some people here are talking about this being a duel between taxi drivers and their jobs, versus Uber. That's a false dichotomy and I don't think it's so simple anymore. In my city at least, most taxi drivers have become Uber drivers. Whether that's a good thing is debatable, but at the end of the day these people who cannot sustain themselves as taxi drivers simply have NOT starved; they have gotten new work driving for Uber.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I will walk delicately into this s***storm with my own observations. Some people here are talking about this being a duel between taxi drivers and their jobs, versus Uber. That's a false dichotomy and I don't think it's so simple anymore. In my city at least, most taxi drivers have become Uber drivers. Whether that's a good thing is debatable, but at the end of the day these people who cannot sustain themselves as taxi drivers simply have NOT starved; they have gotten new work driving for Uber.


In cities with a real taxi fleet, which actually serves as a necessary extension of the mass transit system (NYC), Uber merely acts as a parallel illegal fleet which chips away at the income of legitimate yellow cab drivers. No, they have not all gone to Uber. From talking to many yellow cab drivers, some tried it and the ones who didn't lock themselves into a multi year car lease came back. The money wasn't there. But it still remains that Uber, Lyft, etc are absolutely stealing money from legal yellow cab drivers. Everyone is making less. Except the Uber executives who are paying themselves (and their lackey politicians).


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

One thing we can agree on, the big money flowing into Uber's bulging valuation (over $60 billion) is not going to the drivers.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> People have built lives driving a cab. A know nothing child like you doesnt get to comment on any of it.


Wrong again (noticing a theme here)? My final thoughts - I'm not happy that cab drivers are being pinched but the business model is outdated. I have heard from many passengers that they have noticed a marked improvement in service from cabbies since Uber came to town. Cab companies have enjoyed a monopoly (legalized by misguided legislation) and as a result their service went to shit.

The rideshare model has its problems and they will get ironed out over the years in courts and legislation until there is no longer a need for people to drive at all.

You can wax nostalgic over the good ole days but as with thousands of other industries before it the Taxi industry was disrupted and changed in the blink of an eye and the genie isn't going back in the bottle.

Yes some cabbies will have a tough time but for the vast majority of people they are going to benefit from a technology that's better, faster, and smarter. Of course I stereotyped cabbies in my crown vic comment but for me and millions of others that is our lasting impression of taking cabs because that's what we experienced for years. If it's different now nobody cares, too late. You had years to provide better service but failed, and you're now playing catch up. It's over pal.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> So how do you feel about driving an illegal *********, and taking away the livelihood of legit cab drivers who pay the associated fees to operate a legal business. In every other industry you are considered a scab, including the Taxi industry.


Uber is not a illegal *********. 
We are taking nothing but an opportunity. No one promised cabbies minimum wage for life. 
In any other industry Uber would be considered a money maker. 
Service on demand is legal in most cities of the U.S. Nothing illegal about it.

The SOS thing about the insurance is not true. Many insurance companies offer TNC insurance. I have had Metro Mile from day one. They offer TNC insurance.

I do get some satisfaction watching you twist at the end of your rope, while moaning and pissing on an Uber Driver's forum.

Divers have nothing to do with Uber being legal, or the decline of the soiled taxi industry. Why moan and piss to us?

Write you Congressman. He may answer from the back of his Uber Black.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> One thing we can agree on, the big money flowing into Uber's bulging valuation (over $60 billion) is not going to the drivers.


Are you totally devoid of business knowledge? 
Why would this even be an issue?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber is not a illegal *********.
> We are taking nothing but an opportunity. No one promised cabbies minimum wage for life.
> In any other industry Uber would be considered a money maker.
> Service on demand is legal in most cities of the U.S. Nothing illegal about it.
> ...


If you are operating without a commercial license and insurance, you are an illegal *********, because Uber breaks laws does not mean you are operating legally, if you where you would let your insurance company know what you are actually doing with your car, but you are not, because you know it's illegal, when you get T-Boned let us know how Uber will cover you, I hope you know a good attorney.
Uber has a penchant of going into cities gangbusters, not adhering to any of the rules and regulations, then trying to change rules and regulations while at the same time operating illegally, then do propaganda campaigns to make them look like the good guy, while in reality they are the Devils offspring. 
Uber drivers know all too well how Uber operates, and how they take care "screw" the drivers.
At least in Europe politicians and local officials don't care about Uber and their skeaming ways, they make sure to take care of their workforce, not like here in the USA where every local official and politician is paid off.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/0...trategy-fizzles-in-germany.html?_r=0&referer=


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Wrong again (noticing a theme here)? My final thoughts - I'm not happy that cab drivers are being pinched but the business model is outdated. I have heard from many passengers that they have noticed a marked improvement in service from cabbies since Uber came to town. Cab companies have enjoyed a monopoly (legalized by misguided legislation) and as a result their service went to shit.
> 
> The rideshare model has its problems and they will get ironed out over the years in courts and legislation until there is no longer a need for people to drive at all.
> 
> ...


More utter cluelessness. Yellow cabs are fine, the psychotic' you had a chance to do better' line is frankly mentally ******ed.

Let yellow cabs illegally avoid the major costs of doing business, refuse to take cash, and only do guaranteed paid rides, and they'll 'improve' too. Hang it up you're saying nothing.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber is not a illegal *********.
> We are taking nothing but an opportunity. No one promised cabbies minimum wage for life.
> In any other industry Uber would be considered a money maker.
> Service on demand is legal in most cities of the U.S. Nothing illegal about it.
> ...


Hey look I tapped an app on the street, and got a car on he street three minutes later. Don't call it a street hail, that would mean I have to pay for a Medallion. Pure scam.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Hey look I tapped an app on the street, and got a car on he street three minutes later. Don't call it a street hail, that would mean I have to pay for a Medallion. Pure scam.


You sir, have personal issues we can not help you with here.

Because you think something should be illegal does not make it so. 
Does repeating this over and over on an Uber driver's forum make you look uninformed and less than smart?

Yes it does.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> If you are operating without a commercial license and insurance, you are an illegal *********, because Uber breaks laws does not mean you are operating legally, if you where you would let your insurance company know what you are actually doing with your car, but you are not, because you know it's illegal, when you get T-Boned let us know how Uber will cover you, I hope you know a good attorney.
> Uber has a penchant of going into cities gangbusters, not adhering to any of the rules and regulations, then trying to change rules and regulations while at the same time operating illegally, then do propaganda campaigns to make them look like the good guy, while in reality they are the Devils offspring.
> Uber drivers know all too well how Uber operates, and how they take care "screw" the drivers.
> At least in Europe politicians and local officials don't care about Uber and their skeaming ways, they make sure to take care of their workforce, not like here in the USA where every local official and politician is paid off.
> ...


You are uninformed. 
In California Uber is completely legal. 
And yes indeed cab drivers are at the end of a business model that no longer works.

You can make all the misinformed statements you want, but it changes nothing. 
Uber is legal. 
Payola is the cab driver's game, always has been. Look in the mirror cabbie.

Sign on to Cabbie-Shill.com and tell someone who cares.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You are uninformed.
> In California Uber is completely legal.
> And yes indeed cab drivers are at the end of a business model that no longer works.
> 
> ...


I am sure your insurance company knows you are doing Taxi work, like I said, paid off local politicians. 
If you where legal your insurance company would know, and everyone knows that they don't, if they did, you would be canceled in a heart beat.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You sir, have personal issues we can not help you with here.
> 
> Because you think something should be illegal does not make it so.
> Does repeating this over and over on an Uber driver's forum make you look uninformed and less than smart?
> ...


Lol. Even Judge Weiss couldn't figure out how to twist the law in a way which made it sound legal. First it was 'legal' because they're pre-arranged, then it was 'legal' becausse it's an 'immediate livery' for people who have not pre-arranged (his words).

Kindly give it your best shot to explain how an 'immediate livery' (hailed from the street, in real time) is not a taxi.

Weiss was the relpacement (wonder how that happened) for the judge who wanted the city to explain it's inexplicable failure to shut down Uber.

Let's see if Uber has paid off the Federal judges, where the case is now.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Lol. Even Judge Weiss couldn't figure out how to twist the law in a way which made it sound legal. First it was 'legal' because they're pre-arranged, then it was 'legal' becausse it's an 'immediate livery' for people who have not pre-arranged (his words).
> 
> Kindly give it your best shot to explain how an 'immediate livery' (hailed from the street, in real time) is not a taxi.
> 
> ...


http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/15-16/bill/asm/ab_1401-1450/ab_1422_cfa_20150417_083422_asm_comm.html

Would CA go to such trouble for an illegal industry?

You are indeed misinformed, and you provide disinformation. 
Oh wait, you are a taxi shill and don't know any better.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/15-16/bill/asm/ab_1401-1450/ab_1422_cfa_20150417_083422_asm_comm.html
> 
> Would CA go to such trouble for an illegal industry?
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about CA, I only ever refer to NYC.

NYC has a Medallion system. Uber is breaking the ****ing law in NYC. Period.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> I'm not talking about CA, I only ever refer to NYC.
> 
> NYC has a Medallion system. Uber is breaking the ****ing law in NYC. Period.


We are having so much fun at your expense.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone know how to add a laugh track file to this forum that will play real time?
This topic needs a laugh track.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> We are having so much fun at your expense.


And there you have what Uber is actually about.

At least I broke your bullshit and you can no longer claim it's legal in NYC.

Bye.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

All I have to say is karma is a biatch.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Taxi or Uber drivers, completly screwed..nobody is making money except the bean counters. We are like the sucker fish in an aquarium eating crap while the ones above us dump on us ....and now we are fighting over who has the legal right to eat the slimy turds. If you will pardon me i need to go eat my 12 hour poop sandwich which gets smaller everyday while we just point fingers.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Taxi or Uber drivers, completly screwed..nobody is making money except the bean counters. We are like the sucker fish in an aquarium eating crap while the ones above us dump on us ....and now we are fighting over who has the legal right to eat the slimy turds. If you will pardon me i need to go eat my 12 hour poop sandwich which gets smaller everyday while we just point fingers.


Very well said.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Some of us use just use Hackenputz for comedy relief. 
He never gives up. He makes a dumb post, we reply while laughing. 
The guy takes another bite. 

This is a world wide forum, and this guy has a beef with NYC, the arm pit of the universe, and posts in on a international forum. 

At least the guy could have been smart enough to post his mental instability in the NYC forum where no one cares. 

He did keep several folks at my house laughing for some time.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh boo hoo he doesn't have a medallion. Who gives a shit. It's just an artificial way to limit supply so your "old men" have a job. 

Riddle me this, if you aren't downtown it takes 45 minutes to an hour to get a cab, if they show up at all. Why is this OK? So some dude can keep making money? Your arguments are laughable to the majority of the population, that's why you're becoming increasingly irrelevant. 

Ort, how many times are you going to type "*********" lol. We get it, you think everyone operates a *********. Again, who gives a shit. Uber is legal where I'm at and I have a TNC endorsement on my insurance. Google the "Colorado Uber" or USAA Uber. 

Ohh the angst here  sorry your line of work is no longer profitable.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Taxi or Uber drivers, completly screwed..nobody is making money except the bean counters. We are like the sucker fish in an aquarium eating crap while the ones above us dump on us ....and now we are fighting over who has the legal right to eat the slimy turds. If you will pardon me i need to go eat my 12 hour poop sandwich which gets smaller everyday while we just point fingers.


Speak for yourself, I do quite well doing Uber part time.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Oh boo hoo he doesn't have a medallion. Who gives a shit. It's just an artificial way to limit supply so your "old men" have a job.
> 
> Riddle me this, if you aren't downtown it takes 45 minutes to an hour to get a cab, if they show up at all. Why is this OK? So some dude can keep making money? Your arguments are laughable to the majority of the population, that's why you're becoming increasingly irrelevant.
> 
> ...


*********, that's what you are or anyone is without the proper insurance and license.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> And there you have what Uber is actually about.
> 
> At least I broke your bullshit and you can no longer claim it's legal in NYC.
> 
> Bye.


Sorry it doesn't work out for you in your little corner of the world. Write your elected official or better yet, go Uber to make up the difference haha


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

ORT said:


> *********, that's what you are or anyone is without the proper insurance and license.


Type it again slick, maybe things will change this time! Try answering my question about the 45+ minute wait.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Some of us use just use Hackenputz for comedy relief.
> He never gives up. He makes a dumb post, we reply while laughing.
> The guy takes another bite.
> 
> ...


'We' being the voices in his head.

/thread


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Sorry it doesn't work out for you in your little corner of the world. Write your elected official or better yet, go Uber to make up the difference haha


Uber is not the law, I suggest you do a bit more reading and how this scum corporation operates, if you were legal, how come you are keeping it from your insurance company, how come illegal ********* drivers never answer this question, rolls eyes, does your pax know that got don't have the proper insurance to transport them, and they are taking a high risk while beign driven by you in your vehicle.
Also how do you like driving for peanuts, goes to show the mentality of all these illegal ********* drivers.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Oh boo hoo he doesn't have a medallion. Who gives a shit. It's just an artificial way to limit supply so your "old men" have a job.
> 
> Riddle me this, if you aren't downtown it takes 45 minutes to an hour to get a cab, if they show up at all. Why is this OK? So some dude can keep making money? Your arguments are laughable to the majority of the population, that's why you're becoming increasingly irrelevant.
> 
> ...


It's a means to put a responsible limit on car numbers.

Uber avoids that, and in NYC their drivers predictably don't last long and are essentially cannon fodder.

Uber is wildly illegal in most places it operates, based on the insurance fraud aspect alone.

It keeps going because it shifted that liability onto the drivers, who are desperate/ clueless enough to take it.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

All these illegal ********* drivers, once they get T-Boned they won't be in here singing Uber's praises they will be too busy trying to find an attorney, because they will need one.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> All I have to say is karma is a biatch.


So that million dollar medallion is now worth $1.27?

Your burnt karma burger in the restaurant of life award is living in NYC, the place no one wants to be.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> It's a means to put a responsible limit on car numbers.
> 
> Uber avoids that, and in NYC their drivers predictably don't last long and are essentially cannon fodder.
> 
> ...


Totally false statement. 
Lets see the statutes.

Address your complaints to [email protected]. He doesn't care either, but hey, you are posting here. A totally useless effort. 
Emailing TK is no more futile than your efforts on this forum.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> All these illegal ********* drivers, once they get T-Boned they won't be in here singing Uber's praises they will be too busy trying to find an attorney, because they will need one.


Most of us have TNC insurance. We are covered.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

ORT said:


> All these illegal ********* drivers, once they get T-Boned they won't be in here singing Uber's praises they will be too busy trying to find an attorney, because they will need one.


Your arguments seem to revolve around saying "*********" as often as possible and cars getting tboned. You completely ignore all the legitimate complaints with cabs. It's been fascinating watching this thread, like a fish out of water gasping for air.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Totally false statement.
> Lets see the statutes.
> 
> Address your complaints to [email protected]. He doesn't care either, but hey, you are posting here. A totally useless effort.
> Emailing TK is no more futile than your efforts on this forum.


I've said nothing false to date.

You must be a massochist, this thread has been one long pummeling for you.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Your arguments seem to revolve around saying "*********" as often as possible and cars getting tboned. You completely ignore all the legitimate complaints with cabs. It's been fascinating watching this thread, like a fish out of water gasping for air.


Plenty of complaints with uber cars/drivers as well.

Remind me again why any complaint gives Uber the right to break the law?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> Plenty of complaints with uber cars/drivers as well.
> 
> Remind me again why any complaint gives Uber the right to break the law?[/QUOTE





Davetripd said:


> Your arguments seem to revolve around saying "*********" as often as possible and cars getting tboned. You completely ignore all the legitimate complaints with cabs. It's been fascinating watching this thread, like a fish out of water gasping for air.


I had to ignore Hackenfool. It was like picking the wings off of flies. After a while it is pointless.

He has an option. He should contact his state and local representatives and present a case.
Hanging out in a Uber Driver's forum is a form of self abuse most of us would not subject our selves to. Absolutely no one here but other hacks gives a hoot.
We just used him for amusement until he started repeating himself for the third time.

Drinking in the afternoon is rarely productive, even for a hack.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> I've said nothing false to date.
> 
> You must be a massochist, this thread has been one long pummeling for you.


I very much agree with his assertions that you provide comic relief. Enjoy making whatever small living you can now champ, it won't last long and no amount of bellyaching on a competitors forum will change that.

Good riddance and like I said before, don't let the door hit you on your way out.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I very much agree with his assertions that you provide comic relief. Enjoy making whatever small living you can now champ, it won't last long and no amount of bellyaching on a competitors forum will change that.
> 
> Good riddance and like I said before, don't let the door hit you on your way out.


Nothing approaches the comedy of Uber drivers who cheer as their market oversaturates and they make less and less.

Unfortunately, this lawless 'business model' also harms legitimate taxi drivers.

Competition only exists on a level regulatory playing field.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Speak for yourself, I do quite well doing Uber part time.


yep your the expert..been driving about a month and got it all figured out...good for you kid.If you actually read the posts or blogs here you might change your tune. Its not as clear cut as you think. But im happy you did well this December...your only experience with this type of work.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Your arguments seem to revolve around saying "*********" as often as possible and cars getting tboned. You completely ignore all the legitimate complaints with cabs. It's been fascinating watching this thread, like a fish out of water gasping for air.


Cabs operate legally, and have always done so, with the proper licences and insurance, way before Uber came to town and started operating an illegal ********* service, you sound idiotic.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> yep your the expert..been driving about a month and got it all figured out...good for you kid.If you actually read the posts or blogs here you might change your tune. Its not as clear cut as you think. But im happy you did well this December...your only experience with this type of work.
> View attachment 22330


lol wow


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is a place where they tried their shenanigans, but it did not work, foreign politicians did not want to end up in the news and jail by receiving bribes from the Uber overlords "a corrupt US corporation, run by your local crook US banking institutions like Goldman Sachs, Google Ventures, and a few other greedy institutions", as has been the case in most states in the US. In the US politicians are easily bought. 
There is a reason why Uner drivers cars have been ticketed and impounded in numerous US cities "this forum is full of these instances", also why drivers can't pick up at the local airports in certain cities, including the city where Uber started, and have to sneak in there like thieves in the night, like illegal gypsy cabs that they are.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/0...trategy-fizzles-in-germany.html?_r=0&referer=


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Hack, just ignore, you are wasting your time.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> yep your the expert..been driving about a month and got it all figured out...good for you kid.If you actually read the posts or blogs here you might change your tune. Its not as clear cut as you think. But im happy you did well this December...your only experience with this type of work.
> View attachment 22330


Ya know, driving is not rocket science. It only takes a couple of weeks to be productive with Uber. 
If you think differently, you need to get out more.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> Cabs operate legally, and have always done so, with the proper licences and insurance, way before Uber came to town and started operating an illegal ********* service, you sound idiotic.


So sorry you are under-informed. 
TNCs are here to stay. Cabs may be on the way out.

The only thing we know for certain is everything will change. 
Guess what? Your world just changed.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Ya know, driving is not rocket science. It only takes a couple of weeks to be productive with Uber.
> If you think differently, you need to get out more.


https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blogs/casandria.6349/
Read this, if you can still be so Calus and nonchalant after reading then you sir are the one who needs to get out more.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> So sorry you are under-informed.
> TNCs are here to stay. Cabs may be on the way out.
> 
> The only thing we know for certain is everything will change.
> Guess what? Your world just changed.


My world is just fine, you still avoiding the question, it figures.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blogs/casandria.6349/
> Read this, if you can still be so Calus and nonchalant after reading then you sir are the one who needs to get out more.


Been doing the Uber thing for a couple of years and about 2500 rides so far. 
I am a little older than most of the drivers here and have driven a lot longer than most here. 
There is nothing hard about driving for Uber if you can handle people in all their states of being.

Anyone can say anything on a blog. That blog is sour grapes. Couldn't finish it without a tissue.

If you read my post, I say anyone can be productive in 2 weeks. Making money is being productive. All of us here were making money in our first two weeks.

It is not hard to accept a ping and use a GPS to drive to the pax, then follow the GPS to the pax destination.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ORT said:


> My world is just fine, you still avoiding the question, it figures.


You have avoided the original question.

Why are cabbies camping here on a Uber driver's forum?

You should camp on a cab forum. 
At least you could commiserate with other hacks.

There is no love for hacks here.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Been doing the Uber thing for a couple of years and about 2500 rides so far.
> I am a little older than most of the drivers here and have driven a lot longer than most here.
> There is nothing hard about driving for Uber if you can handle people in all their states of being.
> 
> ...


fair enough, but there is no blanket statement or solution, what works in your city may not work in every city. Im glad you can say with a straight face that your pay has not gone down coupled with an increase in hours. Driving uber is not rocket science, getting paid fairly for driving for uber shouldnt be either.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You have avoided the original question.
> 
> Why are cabbies camping here on a Uber driver's forum?
> 
> ...


they have as much right to be here as anyone.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> they have as much right to be here as anyone.


Can not see any benefit they are getting. 
They hang around and snipe at members.

We are here to discuss the business of driving Uber. 
App information, information specific to Uber. We are here to share knowledge.

Cabbies are here to tell us how terrible we are for taking their money. 
Two completely different mind sets.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> fair enough, but there is no blanket statement or solution, what works in your city may not work in every city. Im glad you can say with a straight face that your pay has not gone down coupled with an increase in hours. Driving uber is not rocket science, getting paid fairly for driving for uber shouldnt be either.


Oh BS. Sure the Uber business model works in every city. 
It is working in every city now.

If you have a local problem with Uber, address it locally. 
Don't be one of those hacks that come on a driver's forum and moan and piss about their own poor career decisions and the death of a despised industry.

We didn't do it. Tell someone else like your Congressman.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Can not see any benefit they are getting.
> They hang around and snipe at members.
> 
> We are here to discuss the business of driving Uber.
> ...


Oh well thank you for setting the rules for this forum grand puba...I want to hear what they have to say, even if i dont agree. Personally i think they had it right. Personally i think that ubers should be drug tested and finger printed, personally i think Uber should be regulated. I dont want to see the age of barons come about again. But thats my PERSONAL OPINION. I have a right to it and so do they.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Just who is this "We" you are refering too, if you mean Uber drivers, then yes We destroyed the cab industry. We desyroyex what littlw respect driving professionals have earned...AND WE....DID IT FOR LESS THAN MINIMUM WAGE


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Oh well thank you for setting the rules for this forum grand puba...I want to hear what they have to say, even if i dont agree. Personally i think they had it right. Personally i think that ubers should be drug tested and finger printed, personally i think Uber should be regulated. I dont want to see the age of barons come about again. But thats my PERSONAL OPINION. I have a right to it and so do they.


I happen to agree with you. That is a valid Uber conversation.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I happen to agree with you. That is a valid Uber conversation.


cool. we're cool.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> yep your the expert..been driving about a month and got it all figured out...good for you kid.If you actually read the posts or blogs here you might change your tune. Its not as clear cut as you think. But im happy you did well this December...your only experience with this type of work.
> View attachment 22330


Yeah I do it part time, I'm not building a career here, that's kinda been my point all along.

Am I an expert? To be quite honest I considered myself proficient after the first day. Pick up passenger, drive, dropoff. After a couple hundred rides I don't see the learning curve being too steep and much more knowledge on the horizon. There is no skill to it, just a mundane task that is endlessly repeated, it's why rates go down and robots take over.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Yeah I do it part time, I'm not building a career here, that's kinda been my point all along.
> 
> Am I an expert? To be quite honest I considered myself proficient after the first day. Pick up passenger, drive, dropoff. After a couple hundred rides I don't see the learning curve being too steep and much more knowledge on the horizon. There is no skill to it, just a mundane task that is endlessly repeated, it's why rates go down and robots take over.


robots wont happen anytime soon, honestly we will be living in a nuclear winter or global dire poverty before that happens.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Can not see any benefit they are getting.
> They hang around and snipe at members.
> 
> We are here to discuss the business of driving Uber.
> ...


Stealing money from legal cab drivers in the real world will get you sniping on a messageboard. Deal with it, princess.


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Jobs become automated in every sector and every industry. It's called progress. We used to ride horses around, horses are inefficient and were replaced, just like drivers will be. And not just taxi drivers, all drivers.


This is the same argument every techno-optimist spouts off without any critical thought. Jumping from driving a horse to driving a car is NOT the same as driving a car to not driving at all. Get that? The former still offers a job, the latter does not.

Before you go singing the praises of "progress" and automation, you ought to do some thinking as to why wage growth hasn't increased in decades (for many occupations) and why our once healthy middle-class that thrived with blue collar jobs is rapidly disappearing. Could it be...that policy has made capital cheaper than labor and incentivized investment in automation? We need investment in people not machines to get this economy truly healthy again, instead of propped up by debt.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

humandriver said:


> This is the same argument every techno-optimist spouts off without any critical thought. Jumping from driving a horse to driving a car is NOT the same as driving a car to not driving at all. Get that? The former still offers a job, the latter does not.
> 
> Before you go singing the praises of "progress" and automation, you ought to do some thinking as to why wage growth hasn't increased in decades (for many occupations) and why our once healthy middle-class that thrived with blue collar jobs is rapidly disappearing. Could it be...that policy has made capital cheaper than labor and incentivized investment in automation? We need investment in people not machines to get this economy truly healthy again, instead of propped up by debt.


It's may not be "fair" but it doesn't mean it's not going to happen. Can you really try legislate the advancement of technology to try and keep things old school?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> It's may not be "fair" but it doesn't mean it's not going to happen. Can you really try legislate the advancement of technology to try and keep things old school?


Yes.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hugo said:


> Yes.


No
It simply won't work. Give an example of an industry that thrives under those conditions.

Productivity will continue to increase, we don't dig ditches by or harvest grain by hand anymore because a machine can do it faster, better, and safer.

The transportation sector is more vulnerable than most because like I said earlier it's a mundane task that takes no skill and is repeated endlessly. It's also labor intensive.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> No
> It simply won't work. Give an example of an industry that thrives under those conditions.
> 
> Productivity will continue to increase, we don't dig ditches by or harvest grain by hand anymore because a machine can do it faster, better, and safer.
> ...


 AI is being used to replace skilled jobs like journalists and programmers.

You're really going to need a new line of bullshit.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> AI is being used to replace skilled jobs like journalists and programmers.
> 
> You're really going to need a new line of bullshit.


There is fears that it could yes, I fail to see your point.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> There is fears that it could yes, I fail to see your point.


It already is.

The point is, AI is replacing more than low skill repetitive jobs.

Replacing the transportation and trucking industries with robots would eliminate so many jobs, it could easily become a national security issue.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cabbing/Ubering for profit is only low skill for those whom wont take home $$$.
I guarantee my skillsets are deep and varied for finding "cheese".
Im BETTER than AI/Cloud assist although not faster.
Watching all the UberCrime in 2015 made me shake my head.
Kalanik has not created a better mousetrap- just a set of faster mazes for the mice to chase ever diminishing cheese.


----------

